# Неужели матрас подкачал?



## Zanna (25 Окт 2006)

Здравствуйте!
У моего мужа время от времени болела спина  и я решила сделать ему подарок и купила дорогой ортопедический матрас. Выбирала долго и остановилась на матрасе, где одна сторона жёсткая, а другая средней жёсткости. Муж у меня человек неприхотливый и почти привык к новому матрасу. 

А вот у меня начались проблемы. Начну с того, что у меня всегда была здоровая спина. Это подтверждали и мои массажисты, к которым я обращалась для профилактики, чтобы спину размять. Когда я начала спать на этом матрасе, я заметила, что мой сон стал тревожным. Потом у меня стала болеть спина в области поясницы. Появились тянущие боли в спине. Потом стала ощущать, что не могу поднимать тяжести, даже больше 2 кг. Спина начинает ныть. 

Теперь и сижу с трудом, спина должна быть прямой, иначе устаёт. Я начала спать на другой постели, но боль не прошла, а сон стал спокойным. Как Вы думаете?
Может ли матрас быть причиной моих страданий???

Подскажите как быть?
Заранее благодарна.


----------



## Helen (26 Окт 2006)

Я думаю, что ортопедический матрас врядли может быть причиной возникновения болей в вашем случае, хотя, если ранее постель была совсем мягкой, смена спального места на полностью жесткую постель могло выявить ранее имеющиеся проблемы, которые не всегда может увидеть массажист, они определяются специальными методами исследования.

Тревожный сон, возможно, и был вызван изменением привычного стереотипа процесса сна в данном случае, у впечатлительных и эмоциональных людей такое вполне может случиться.


----------



## Zanna (29 Окт 2006)

Здравтвуйте, Helen. Огромное спасибо за оперативный ответ. Сейчас чувствую себя лучше. А несколько дней назад боль блуждала от середины спины к верхнему отделу. Позавчера было трудно поднять руку. Муж начал втирать мазь на основе трав с добавлением Золотого уса и боль отступила . 

Сейчас налицо остаточные явления. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какаое на Ваш взгляд у меня заболевание. Я понимаю,что заочно трудно ставить диагнозы. Может пройти обследование? Если надо, то какое.

Заранее благодарна,Жанна.


----------



## Helen (29 Окт 2006)

Zanna, в вашем случае, действительно, следует пройти обследование - МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника для установления причины Вашего состояния, результаты Вы можете выложить на сайт.

У меня еще вопросы к Вам  - напишите  Ваш возраст, образ жизни (степень двигательной активности), переносили ли травмы в прошлом, занимались ли спортом (еслида, то каким). И одновременно с покупкой нового матраса не было ли еще каких-либо изменений в жизни, которые могли бы стать причиной Вашего состояния (например, Вы начали ходить на аэробику или в тренажерный зал, или еще что-либо).


----------



## Zanna (30 Окт 2006)

Здравствуйте, Helen.
Мне 38 лет, вес 65 кг. Веду здоровый образ жизни. Спортом не занимаюсь. Люблю длительные пешие прогулки. Я человек активный. Люблю поплавать, очень люблю бани и сауны. Кстати, вчера была в бане, пока находилась, там чувствовала себя прекрасно. 

Покупка с матраса совпала по времени с закрытием дачного сезона. Пришлось немного потрудиться. Может это и спровацировало боли в спине.

Муж предлагает мне обратится к мануальному терапевту. Я отношусь немного скептически к этому. Может, я не права? Я считаю, что без выявления причины, можно долго справляться со следствиями.

Очень Вам благодарна за участие.


----------



## Helen (30 Окт 2006)

Думаю, что закрытие дачного сезона - более вероятная причина, чем покупка матраса.

По поводу скептицизма - думаю, Вы не правы, мануальная терапия остается знАчимым методом лечения, но многое зависит от специалиста, занимающегося мануальной терапией, от применяемых им методов.

До его посещения проведите, пожалуйста исследование МРТ, получите консультацию невролога или сразу невролога - мануального терапевта в профильной клинике.


----------



## Zanna (3 Ноя 2006)

Здравствуйте, Helen.
Моя спина пришла в норму. У моей хорошей знакомой вопрос. Отчего может болеть спина в области поясницы во время охлаждения или на морозе. Это усугубляется при ПМС.
Заранее благодарна за ответ.


----------



## Helen (6 Ноя 2006)

Боль в поясничной области может быть вызвана многими причинами - и заболевания почек, и поясничного отдела позвоночника с корешковым синдромом, и иррадиация болей при заболеваниях половой системы (эндометрит и др.).

Обязательно нужно пройти обследование, позволяющее правильно поставить диагноз.


----------



## Zanna (8 Ноя 2006)

Здравствуйте, Helen.
Спасибо за ответ. У меня ещё один вопрос, если не трудно, то ответьте, пожалуйста. Как я поняла, причиной моих мучений было ношение тяжестей. На будущее хотела предотвратить ситуации такого рода. Подскажите, пожалуйста, подойдут ли для этой цели эластичные шерстяные пояса или просто обвязывать поясничную область чем то вроде полотенца во врнмя поднятия тяжестей. 

Заранее благодарна, Жанна


----------



## Helen (8 Ноя 2006)

Не думаю, что это спасет или предотвратит возможные осложнения... 

Лучше уменьшить в разы груз, распределить его равномерно в обе руки, поднимать с положения, присев на согнутых ногах, а не наклонившись, не пребывать долго в одной позе (например, наклонившись) и тд.

Подробнее рекомендации можно найти на этом форуме в разделе реабилитация.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2006)

А не проще ли? Зайти в ортопедический магазин и приобрести специальный полужесткий пояс для компенсации и равномерного распределения нагрузки. Например фирмы Норма (http://pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/norma/ ).


----------



## Zanna (10 Ноя 2006)

Спасибо за рекомендации.


----------

